# 9 months later...



## mummystheword

Now my little boy is 9 months old and I feel that I am totally over my initial gender disappointment, I still get annoyed when I hear certain comments!! I have a particular friend who I met through baby groups and we get on really well and have so much in common, however she makes comments (she has a girl) such as 'oh he's a typical boy!' or 'typical man' and sometimes the reason she makes these comments are so bizarre! For instance, when the babies are eating she compares how delicately her LO eats and how my DS is a typical boy because he just shoves food in :wacko: Once I went to change his nappy because he had had a poo and she said to her LO 'you don't need your nappy changing because you're a little lady and don't poo all the time like little boys'!!!!!!! :growlmad: Honestly, sometimes there is just no reason for these comments, and this is the only time I think it is bothering me again. But then on the other hand, her LO is always winging and having paddies while my little fella is so laid back!! (I think this is more of an individual baby thing rather than a gender thing though). :wacko:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

I get the "oh he's all boy!" comments all the time, but I'm proud that my son is "all Boy" as boys are wonderful :) xx


----------



## Betrix

Could she be jealous? I have two girls and a girl on the way. I wanted a little boy so so badly. I came home and cried after my scan when I found out it was a girl. I was so hoping this time I would get my little man. I see my sisters kids and they are just so chill and laid back with their little mini mohawks. I want to squeeze them :hugs:. I love my girls but since we are not planning on anymore kids I was really disappointed to find out I was having another girl.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm sure she means nothing by them. As a mother of 5 boys I know that boys and girls are WAY different, but they're supposed to be. That's not a bad thing. I wouldn't want any of my sons acting like a little lady, I want them to run around, wrestle, make messes, and cuddle with their mama. Each gender has its good and bad parts, and you're right a lot is just and individual baby thing. 
One thing I have noticed, parents of girls (not all) tend to immediately go into "protective mode" with their daughters and start talking bad about boys as if they never want them to fall in love, get married, and leave home. Not sure why that is. But it is very common.


----------



## elle1981

mummystheword said:


> Now my little boy is 9 months old and I feel that I am totally over my initial gender disappointment, I still get annoyed when I hear certain comments!! I have a particular friend who I met through baby groups and we get on really well and have so much in common, however she makes comments (she has a girl) such as 'oh he's a typical boy!' or 'typical man' and sometimes the reason she makes these comments are so bizarre! For instance, when the babies are eating she compares how delicately her LO eats and how my DS is a typical boy because he just shoves food in :wacko: Once I went to change his nappy because he had had a poo and she said to her LO 'you don't need your nappy changing because you're a little lady and don't poo all the time like little boys'!!!!!!! :growlmad: Honestly, sometimes there is just no reason for these comments, and this is the only time I think it is bothering me again. But then on the other hand, her LO is always winging and having paddies while my little fella is so laid back!! (I think this is more of an individual baby thing rather than a gender thing though). :wacko:

She's just being a bit of a knob really! lol!

I have 2 girls and a boy and yes they are totally different...and its GREAT!!

My dd was a chubby monkey and she shovelled food in and loved it and got messy and definitely filled her nappy....a lot!! And my little man loves his food too, and fills his nappy. The basics are the same, the eat, they cry, they poop, whether boy or girl. My boy is delicious as hes sooooo straight forward and laid back and like the simple things...give him a football and a stick and hes happy.
My girls are lovely they will sit quietly colouring or drawing etc but they are soooo complicated and moody. 
Either sex is a blessing and you just embrace their good points.

Elle xx

P.s next time your friends lo throws a paddy I would say look darling thats a girl thing...and it will never change in fact it will only get worse..especially when shes a teenager! hahahaha!

My mums favourite saying is boys get better with age, and girls get worse!! Eeeeep!! hahaha


----------



## snb1978

my little girl shoves her food in too, babies are individual and do things in there own way x


----------



## rwhite

That woman sounds like a weirdo to be honest - boys poo more than girls?! :wacko: Oookay then lady.


----------

